# OutDoor Edge Swing Blade Knife



## MR. SCOOTINN (Nov 23, 2010)

What are Thr pros & cons...Are you happy wuth the one you bought & would you buy it again?..Thanks

http://www.outdooredge.com/SwingBlaze-p/swingblaze.htm


----------



## TJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I have one and it works great.  I like this style of gutter better than the old "gut-hook".   It is a good, functional knife for deer hunters.


----------



## The Big Z (Dec 10, 2010)

I bought one and cant wait to give a try.  I hope tomorrow.


----------



## beulahboy (Dec 12, 2010)

I have had mine for a couple of seasons now and like it. I actaully have several of their knives and have been extremely pleased with them.


----------



## Campingman (Dec 13, 2010)

I have one and love it.  I like the gutting blade, use it more than I though I would. Yes I would buy it again.


----------



## Magowah (Dec 16, 2010)

They are great for "unzipping" deer before you hang them up to skin.  Well worth the money in my opinion.


----------

